# Where do you smoke when it gets cold outside?



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Here in CT we have been spoiled throughout November (with the exception of the freak snow storm and hurricane in October) the weather has been decent and it hasn't been that cold, in fact its been pretty warm. But starting this week it has been getting into the 20's at night. I was jonesin for a smoke tonight, but I opened the door and said oh hell no, mostly because of the wind. I only smoke 1 or 2 a week, but when I want one, I sure as hell want one. I don't have a garage, and I don't smoke in the house, B&M's are not open at the time I want to smoke....where do you go to smoke when it gets cold outside?


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I live out in the country and have a 24 X 30 metal building that I use as a shop. It's insulated and is great when the weather is cold. Stinky ashtray on the workbench, and an old coal bucket to dump it in. I just run a small space heater when it gets really cold, but the Winters are pretty mild here usually. I'm driven inside more by the wind than by the temperature usually.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I go to my semi detached laundry room. Its a 10x10 a little insulation. I have a small heater that warms the area up nicely.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

When it gets cold?

Outside.... sometimes you just have to man up lol...

But in all seriousness, winters will usually mean I will frequent lounges more and more.

But if I just want a quick smoke, I will just go outside and "rough it".

Smoking inside my place is a no-no...will never smoke in my living area.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I spent an hour here last night around midnite. Temperature outside was around 35 degrees. Water temperature was a comfortable 96 degrees. Rising water vapor keeps your cigar hand and head warm. This is much better than the propane heater I used last winter. . . . :bathbaby:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Garage w/propane heater. Lately we've noticed the smell is still getting into the house. My solution, so far, has been to crack the overhead door and open the back man door. I'm wondering if burning a smokers candle would also help? Most of the time, however, I can get my fix with cheaper cigars on the golf course. A propane heater in the cart usually keeps enough of the chill off.


----------



## tim6298 (Nov 11, 2011)

In CT myself, yes we have been lucky so this fall/winter, but once it does get too cold outside I will just go to the garage.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

being that i live in miami, it doesnt get freezing cold but i just grab a camping chair and sit outside in my yard with my dog.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> being that i live in miami, it doesnt get freezing cold but i just grab a camping chair and sit outside in my yard with my dog.


It is usually a degree warmer than Miami where I live. If the temps fall below 70, I sometimes break out the big boys pants (jeans) and the fur lined flip flops.

Sorry that does not help you Jay!


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

in my truck with the heater on


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

fur lined hoodie, jacket, fingerless gloves and fleece pants! What is this cold you speak of? ;-)


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Grab one of thme 30kbtu propan heaters and sit on the porch... the 15k works great in my garage.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

here in the southwest, it doesn't get below low 50's, so if necessary i just get on my thermal underpants and jacket and go for a walk. the walk helps to burn calories and blood circulating so by the time i'm done i'm actually pretty warm, plus you get used to the cold after a while.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Cold?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Jacket and a chair outside


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a Propane heater that I will use when it gets to cold outside while I smoke. However at times it gets windy here and the Heater don't work so well in the wind so I will smoke in my Truck.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Not that this is going to help you.... But i smoke in my lazy boy in my basement . Ive tried smoking in the cold before just to try it and i didnt enjoy it at all! If i had to smoke outside id smoke in my car or get a space heater/propane and try to get into a semi closed in area.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Where do you live in CT? Unless you only smoke $2-$3 internet retailer specials the prices in most CT B&Ms are on par with msrp.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I brave the elements (gotta walk the Dog anyways)... but I do seem to smoke less in the Winter


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

fire up the woodstove and herf out in the Doom Saloon!









last Sat. night....craft beers, homebrew, and metal....herfing with the fellas in the doom saloon...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Tonight, I lit a fire in the pit.... I am still in shorts and t-shirt though 

Gotta love So Cal


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> fire up the woodstove and herf out in the Doom Saloon!
> last Sat. night....craft beers, homebrew, and metal....herfing with the fellas in the doom saloon...


That looks like fun!


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Im not sure where to smoke in the cold.. think im going to try the garage with my Oil Filled Radiator Heater.


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

In my garage with a space heater. When it starts to get hazy I open the back door and turn on the hurricane fan for about ten minutes.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

garage


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> It is usually a degree warmer than Miami where I live. If the temps fall below 70, I sometimes break out the big boys pants (jeans) and the fur lined flip flops.
> 
> Sorry that does not help you Jay!


Bruce, this brought a huge smile to my face. Before I moved here 2 years ago I had spent the last 5 years working in Anchorage, Alaska. My best friend up there is this guy from Alabama who wears shorts and flip-flops year-round. He would walk across the street to my house in the dead of Winter like that. Didn't matter how cold or how much snow. Everybody alway laughed about it


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

My folks just left the Anchorage area after, I don't know, maybe eight years of living there this time. There is always some days every year where it's warmer therenthan it is in Virginia. My mother got great joy in pointing that out to me every year (mostly because she wants me to move her grandchildren closer to her). If you said you lived in Fairbanks, I'd be seriously impressed.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

Jay106n said:


> Here in CT we have been spoiled throughout November (with the exception of the freak snow storm and hurricane in October) the weather has been decent and it hasn't been that cold, in fact its been pretty warm. But starting this week it has been getting into the 20's at night. I was jonesin for a smoke tonight, but I opened the door and said oh hell no. I only smoke 1 or 2 a week, but when I want one, I sure as hell want one. I don't have a garage, and I don't smoke in the house, B&M's are crazy expensive here....where do you go to smoke when it gets cold outside?


Here in Baytown, Tx it doesn't get as cold as it does up north but believe it or not it can get too hot. When either does occur I have a shop connected to my house and an office in my house that has an air rabbit filter system. Fortunately B&Ms here are very decently priced but from my house it's a 26 mile drive to the closest one.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm not sure about WHERE I smoke but I know WHAT I smoke, and that's mailboxes!

Another random thread, another random bunch of numbers... good luck to the target.


9405 xxx6 x9x0 0x07 x2x4 2x


oh, but to answer your original question, I'm pretty much required to find a day or two a month that I can go to the local B&M lounge for a smoke. it's too damn cold to sit outside here and I don't have a man cave.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Its not that the cold is unbearable, I just enjoy smoking less and dont feel like sitting outside for 2 hours when its cold and windy. Anybody have any electric outdoor open porch heater suggestions? I know Amazon has a few, but anybody know which ones are good?


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

Some 1" PVC, "T" connectors, corner connectors, plastic sheeting, packing tape, 4" dryer ducting.









Modified fan: intakes on each side, smoke goes out the wall through the dryer exhaust.

46" plasma provides the heat.

John Travolta can stuff it.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

As long as it isn't to windy I smoke on my porch. In the winter I bundle up and turn on a small space heater.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My Christmas present from my wife (that I picked out) is a small, rotating space heater so that I can smoke in comfort on my covered back patio screen enclosure. She even offered to give it to me now and just wrap the empty box for Xmas! Here's my smoking spot (with subjects):


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

In the garage with 2 Soleus electric heaters. Dressed accordingly I can tolerate the cold down to about 10 degrees above zero.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

On my enclosed sun porch!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> On my enclosed sun porch!


Enclosed with glass? You have a portable heater out there??


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Dando said:


> View attachment 36133
> 
> 
> Some 1" PVC, "T" connectors, corner connectors, plastic sheeting, packing tape, 4" dryer ducting.
> ...


damn, that's some crazy, clever ingenuity right there!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Jay106n said:


> Its not that the cold is unbearable, I just enjoy smoking less and dont feel like sitting outside for 2 hours when its cold and windy. Anybody have any electric outdoor open porch heater suggestions? I know Amazon has a few, but anybody know which ones are good?


yeah, I had the same question a few weeks ago....if you search for threads I've started, you should be able to find it...think I called it portable heater suggestions?


----------



## vnmyer13 (Nov 27, 2011)

New to the game but been the garage so far.

Have also been lucky though that i have a hot tub on the back porch.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

In the garage with a little heater, good for me but not others. Thinking about getting a Hot Dawg installed.

Hot Dawg, Unleash More Information


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

very cozy, I envy you, buddy!


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

I think the best answer should be moving to FL


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Though my girlfriend doesnt like me smoking inside, I smoke next to the fire place.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Dando said:


> View attachment 36133
> 
> 
> Some 1" PVC, "T" connectors, corner connectors, plastic sheeting, packing tape, 4" dryer ducting.
> ...


This is awesome


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a 2 car detached uninsulated garage. 

I've been reading up on this issue. Seems the bigger electric units require 220 and the bigger gas units require ventilation and a gas line. 

I figure I'm going to be sitting out there with appropriate clothing so I just need a temporary local solution. I'm thinking the biggest electric 120 I can plug it should do the trick. Any ideas on that type of heater?


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I been thinking about hooking a few of these up. Solaira SCOSYAW15120B Solaira Cosy1500 1.5Kw 120V All Weather Heater - Black


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

With winter coming, my cigars can calm their fears for a few months lol. But as soon as it hits 50 degrees, it's open season. Plus the winter months give the new cigars time to rest.


----------



## Ncpsycho (Nov 27, 2011)

Garage with a space heater or a buddys house who doesnt care about the smoke lol


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Yea, I'm a garage smoker too when it gets cold. I should probably pick up a space heater too. One day I'll have a cigar room... one day...


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm also in CT and until now had been smoking in sun room that has a fireplace in it. Wifey seems to not like this though so I'm pretty bummed now. Maybe with a little selling I can get her to give in ...of course she's carrying our first born now so don't want to push my luck with miss prego .


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> On my enclosed sun porch!


My 500 sg ft sunroom has been our living room year round since we built it - so smoking in it is out of the question. Hence in the winter I use the hot tub as previously posted or a propane space heater and warm clothes. I still smoke at least three times a week in the winter . . . .


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't. My house. My smoke environment. Everybody else - adjust :moony:


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

i sat outside with a propane heater facing me and i wore layers. It was actually very pleasant.

I have an open porch so there is no where to trap heat. My legs catch it nicely and i can keep my hands warm and the experience is much more enjoyable.


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

I am fortunate to have two lounges within 10 - 15 mins drive so I have been going there 2 times a week or so.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

i get my heavy coat on with a warm hat and a pair of gloves and i get my a$$ outside for that smoke.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Right Here -


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Right Here -


Oooohh - cozy!:amen:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

2 jackets, a blanket, a cup of coffee, a knit cap and a chair. Makes you a appreciate your smokes more


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Really cozy


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

On my porch with a space heater nearby.


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

I usually just go for the manning up method but ill be getting a small heater soon


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Right Here -


Nice set up! I don't see any venting. Where does the smoke go?


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

After last nights 38f smoking, I moved my patio table into the garage. I'll be warmer. Just need to get a heater.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

right now i'm sitting out in the garage manning up to the 38f temp. usually ill go down to the new b&m that opened up and hang out with those guys for a while.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

When it gets cold enough, I just don't smoke. There is no smoking allowed in public buildings in PA. I live in a rural area so that means either I go outside, drive into town to the local B&M, or go to the Club. Both are about 20+ minutes drives. I was thinking about a cigar this evening, but I'm not going out, too much to do. So I'll wait until tomorrow night and hit the Club. I usually smoke about two cigars while I'm there, more on weekends when NFL football is on the tube. Winter is one way to keep the cost of this hobby lower. :smoke:


Mike T.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

No B&Ms in sight for me so if I do smoke in the winter it is usually in the garage. Thankfully the guy who built the house decided to put a furnace in there. The last two years I have been lucky enough to be in Vegas on business for several days and was able to get my fix on in a big way. This year it is just going to be the garage.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like you guys all have a solution in place to deal with the cold. I lived in the Midwest my whole life up until this summer. Glad I picked up this hobby after moving to a warmer climate. It is getting a little cold here at night, but I just throw on a jacket and sit outside on my porch.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I have coverted the 2nd spare bedroom to my Cigar Lounge/TV room/Man Cave. Once it gets in the 20's here I will smoke in my room. My wife is totally cool with it too. The smell lingers for a day or two, but I don't do it but maybe once a week in hard winter. I am planning on adding a vent fan to this room next spring.

On another note, a restaurant/cigar lounge is opening in my town, after 10pm(when food is not served) you can smoke. State laws.

-J


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Im fortunate to live on my own, well with the exception of my dogs. I smoke in the house when i choose too and my dogs love the smell of cigars because they told me


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

I've tried to bear it in our detached garage a few times, but I use the pipe instead of a full stick so I can just get 20 minutes of puffing then head back in without wasting anything. Temps are well below freezing all day here now so I'm not sure how much longer I'll use the garage even. I think I'll have to start doing weekend club visits quite soon.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Front Porch, with a nice glass of scotch to keep me warm. It's covered so at least i stay dry. 

There is also a bar down the road that has a tent outside with a few space heaters and they allow us to smoke there, not exactly legal, but the bartender knows us and keeps a couple of bottles of scotch on had all times for when me and my buddies decide to stop by.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

We usually stay in the 30's this time of year but the past few nights we were in the low 20's. And around here the wind can really slice into. Normally I just bundle up, put some coffee in a thermal mug, and just man up. I have a heater out on the patio and have been known to wrap up in a blanket as well. My smoking time when kids go to bed is precious to me and I just refuse to let old man winter stop me.

If it's brutal I have gone out and smoked a miniature or maybe a small cigarillo for 10 minute smoke breaks. I like the Excalibur miniatures, but I saw on another site where they had some Gran Habano miniatures as well. I got to try some of those.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

man i have been doing it in the garage, but kitchen is right above garage and evidently it's not well insulated lol it seeps through walls. I even cracked garage about a foot last night with same results. Need a solution....


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

When it gets cold out here I just wait until the afternoon when it heats up to about 70....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Ya'll,
It's mostly a non issue here of course but this time of year it has been getting in the 20's at night. So I feel for ya!

When we play poker in Abe's carport I just bundle up. Sometimes he will run a propane heater and that is quite gucci! :lol:

I am lucky enough to have a man cave/office that is detached from our main house, so I smoke in there of course.

Remember this Ferks photo? 










Stay warm my friends :thumb:

.m


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Now thats funny and dedicated!!


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

pretty damn excited about this new lap thing I got from staples teh other day...works perfect for my garage smokes where space is limited....


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

No balcony in my apt. and no cigar lounges in Illinois. So my cigars are being neglected in my humidor right now.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

600 square foot, detatched garage that I insulated and I installed a big, infrared radiant tube heater. It could be -40 out and the garage is still toasty warm!


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hemsworth said:


> 600 square foot, detatched garage that I insulated and I installed a big, infrared radiant tube heater. It could be -40 out and the garage is still toasty warm!


I'd probably just want a shotgun if it was -40 out...geez that sounds awful lol


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

I either have to go outside, or into the garage, but the SO complains because the smoke finds it's way in the house when I smoke in there.


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

I take a 25 minutes to Club Stogie in downtown Montreal! Amazing cigar lounge!


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

arebar9 said:


> I'd probably just want a shotgun if it was -40 out...geez that sounds awful lol


-40 to -50 with the windchill factor. It's amusing for a day or two but quickly gets old.


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hemsworth said:


> -40 to -50 with the windchill factor. It's amusing for a day or two but quickly gets old.


Being from Miami originally it is in no way amusing to me lol I just moved to Chicago and I fear the winter that is coming


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

arebar9 said:


> Being from Miami originally it is in no way amusing to me lol I just moved to Chicago and I fear the winter that is coming


Oh boy...your first winter in Chicago? I'm pretty sure that they get some doozies there as well.


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hemsworth said:


> Oh boy...your first winter in Chicago? I'm pretty sure that they get some doozies there as well.


Lol thanks for the encouraging words. Yeah it's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

:tu



arebar9 said:


> Lol thanks for the encouraging words. Yeah it's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

OK no pictures right now as it is Nothing special. But my Cigar Smoking area is now in my 32' 5th wheel. It has been to darn cold here and smoking outside is just numbing. So filled the Propane bottles and now it is like 66 to 70 degrees in here, close enough to the router to get internet so we are set. Son and I are talking about turning one of the Closets into a Humidor. Will have to add some extra insulation to the closet before we start, I think the area where the Stack able washer/dryer goes would be a great start. Would have to get a new door as the 3 1/2' bi-fold that is there now just won't work. Well it is older RV but the ducted furnace works great and AC as well for the hotter summer months. We have a Fan-Tastic Vent in the Living room area that is covered by Maxx air II so we can have the fan removing smoke even when it is raining or snowing. Will have to take some Pictures when we get the Humidor sorted. Awesome place to place some cards and chill with all the things like home. and even a place to store beer 

James


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

TanZ2005 said:


> OK no pictures right now as it is Nothing special. But my Cigar Smoking area is now in my 32' 5th wheel. It has been to darn cold here and smoking outside is just numbing. So filled the Propane bottles and now it is like 66 to 70 degrees in here, close enough to the router to get internet so we are set. Son and I are talking about turning one of the Closets into a Humidor. Will have to add some extra insulation to the closet before we start, I think the area where the Stack able washer/dryer goes would be a great start. Would have to get a new door as the 3 1/2' bi-fold that is there now just won't work. Well it is older RV but the ducted furnace works great and AC as well for the hotter summer months. We have a Fan-Tastic Vent in the Living room area that is covered by Maxx air II so we can have the fan removing smoke even when it is raining or snowing. Will have to take some Pictures when we get the Humidor sorted. Awesome place to place some cards and chill with all the things like home. and even a place to store beer
> 
> James


Sounds like a sweet setup!


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Thankfully, it doesn't get too cold here. Most times I can dress for it, some exceptionally cold days I light the fire pit. I did move frm NJ and I had to be a lot more creative, the wife does not appreciate smoke in the house!

Win!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

It doesn't get cold here very often. When it does I go to a toro or other shorter length so I won't be outside as long.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

arebar9 said:


> Lol thanks for the encouraging words. Yeah it's going to be a nightmare.


I'm in Chicago. I'm just hoping and praying it stays mild. It's been awhile since we've had a mild winter but it happens like once every 10 years. Last winter we had two or three really good blizzards.


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Quietville said:


> I'm in Chicago. I'm just hoping and praying it stays mild. It's been awhile since we've had a mild winter but it happens like once every 10 years. Last winter we had two or three really good blizzards.


So i've heard. You have any favorite B&M or smoke lounges? The Iwan Ries looks real cool, but it's $15 for a daily pass....


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't smoke in over a month and probably won't for another couple. I hate the winter


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Darkavenger said:


> I haven't smoke in over a month and probably won't for another couple. I hate the winter


Yeah luckily I'm going to South Florida for a week. So hopefully I can get a few in before returning to the shitty weather in Chicago


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I smoke in an attached garage warmed by two small space heaters. A couple hours before stogie time, I pop into the garage, and get the heaters going. So far, with temps in the 30's outside, I get the garage to be about 50+. We'll see how that works when we start getting temps in the single digits and below.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is a pic of where I smoke when it's freezing out here in NY
Got my chair, my heaters, my ashtray and my 98 Cobra 

i need better 110V heaters!!!!

View attachment 63992


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I put up some plastic in my shed and use an electric heater, but can't smoke right now were having average -20C temps right now and doesn't look good for the next week or so.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i used to not smoke throughout the winter because of the horrible winters but i just picked up one of the 15K propane heaters and it works pretty well out in my garage so ive been able to sneak in 3-4 sticks per week


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

mike91LX said:


> i used to not smoke throughout the winter because of the horrible winters but i just picked up one of the 15K propane heaters and it works pretty well out in my garage so ive been able to sneak in 3-4 sticks per week


Sandeep tried to send me a propane heater, minus the propane tank, but it got returned to him, apparently there are hazardous materials in it LOL


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I always smoked in a shed outside, its very nice, stereo, fridge, windows, ventilation, a couple Mr. Heater propane units, etc. I've since finished a nice separate room in my basement, about 14x22 with an exhaust system for cigar smoke so I thought I'd be down there right now. Problem is, the room is so nice, its too nice to wreck with cigar smoke! LMAO! Even with the exhaust, it would start to stink. In fact, after just a dozen or so cigars you'd smell it after many days without smoking. So, the room I built for cigar smoking isn't being used for its original intended purpose. Go figure? So, I'm back outside in the shed.

However, if it gets real cold, like single digits I'll probably sneak one or two down there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

arebar9 said:


> Yeah luckily I'm going to South Florida for a week. So hopefully I can get a few in before returning to the shitty weather in Chicago


Randy, if you are in the Miami area, there are at least five cigar shops within walking distance of each other on SW 8th street (calle ocho)


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Randy, if you are in the Miami area, there are at least five cigar shops within walking distance of each other on SW 8th street (calle ocho)


Thanks for the heads up, but I'm a South Florida native and have lived here all my life. I won't be anywhere near calle ocho, but there are plenty of cigar shops around me in Hialeah! Haven't checked out any shops, but got to smoke 1 of the 4 cigars I brought on the trip so if I get one more in I'll be satisfied.


----------



## brotherdew (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a small storage shed behind the house that I have converted into a smoking parlor. lol


----------



## Spyderturbo007 (Dec 12, 2011)

I either go to the cigar shop, the bar down the street that's labeled as a "Tobacconist" or the gentlemans' club in Harrisburg. The cigar shop is kind of run down, but there are a lot of nice people there. The "Tobacconist" is pretty much a bar with a poorly stocked, very small humidor that is constantly neglected, but still a nice place to smoke. The nicest is the gentlemans' club, but for more reasons than the topless girls. It has large lounge chairs, very high ceilings and wonderful airflow. Even with everyone and their brother in there smoking cigars and cigarettes it really doesn't even get smokey. The only downfall is that it's $10 - $20 every time you walk in the door.

My wife suggested I purchase a yearly membership for $500. You get yourself and two friends in for free, along with your first 2 drinks on the house. So I could run over there whenever I wanted and pretty much just have to tip the bar tender.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Spyderturbo007 said:


> I either go to the cigar shop, the bar down the street that's labeled as a "Tobacconist" or the gentlemans' club in Harrisburg. The cigar shop is kind of run down, but there are a lot of nice people there. The "Tobacconist" is pretty much a bar with a poorly stocked, very small humidor that is constantly neglected, but still a nice place to smoke. The nicest is the gentlemans' club, but for more reasons than the topless girls. It has large lounge chairs, very high ceilings and wonderful airflow. Even with everyone and their brother in there smoking cigars and cigarettes it really doesn't even get smokey. The only downfall is that it's $10 - $20 every time you walk in the door.
> 
> My wife suggested I purchase a yearly membership for $500. You get yourself and two friends in for free, along with your first 2 drinks on the house. So I could run over there whenever I wanted and pretty much just have to tip the bar tender.


See, that's awesome. When we join clubs here I can't get out of spending at least $50 just on drinks...


----------



## Spyderturbo007 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, but I'm just wondering if I'll have the resolve to leave after one cigar and two drinks.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tried the garage thing, didn't like it really. I could get a heater and it would be better I suppose. I've given up and I'm smoking in the computer room / office. I shut the door open a windows and run a fan and it sucks most of the smoke out. I've covered up the air return as well. I run a candle and febreeze it when Im done too. I can still tell I smoke in there, but ok fine, I've made my peace with it. 

Short term I may try and pick up a Lampe Berger this weekend if I have the extra cash. Down the road I need to get an ozone generator and an air purifier and I think I should be good to go. May put in some actual vent fans too, if I can figure out if they work better then my ones in the window. 

I figure its my house I'm paying for it I may as well use it how I want to. This hobbys supposed to be enjoyable and relaxing and the garage wasn't cutting it.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Whatever place is most protected from the wind. The cold here in Utah isn't usually the issue for me, but the wind... makes it unbearable sometimes.


After a rough few months, I'm hoping to be more active here once again.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> Here is a pic of where I smoke when it's freezing out here in NY
> Got my chair, my heaters, my ashtray and my 98 Cobra
> 
> i need better 110V heaters!!!!
> ...


More pics of Cobra!! :dude:


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm. I usually go outside. It was pretty chilly yesterday with a high of only 79 degrees.  

I love the fact that I can just throw on a light jacket late at night if I want to enjoy a cigar outside.


----------



## alstare2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tonight it's about 5F in Toronto (not including harsh winds) and as much as I enjoy smoking cigars I will pass for few days, garage is an option sometimes but then my wife is screaming, I have to admit I do smoke much less in the winter months here.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I found out my local lounge has a membership plan for $200 a year and you get 24/7 access to the lounge with their key card... Kind of awesome


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Spyderturbo007 said:


> I either go to the cigar shop, the bar down the street that's labeled as a "Tobacconist" or the gentlemans' club in Harrisburg.


You ever go to The Tobacco Co. in Lemoyne? They have a Diamond Crown lounge, free to get into and very comfortable! Plus they have a pretty nice selection of cigars.

I have the tobacconist where I work to smoke at, plus the smoking lounge at the Elks Club.


----------



## Gar Guy (Dec 16, 2011)

Jay106n said:


> Here in CT we have been spoiled throughout November (with the exception of the freak snow storm and hurricane in October) the weather has been decent and it hasn't been that cold, in fact its been pretty warm. But starting this week it has been getting into the 20's at night. I was jonesin for a smoke tonight, but I opened the door and said oh hell no, mostly because of the wind. I only smoke 1 or 2 a week, but when I want one, I sure as hell want one. I don't have a garage, and I don't smoke in the house, B&M's are not open at the time I want to smoke....where do you go to smoke when it gets cold outside?


whats up man, im from ct to and i feel your pain, usually i smoke in my truck on the way home from work with the heater blasting or at my buddys garage around a kerosense heater. what part of ct?


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> I found out my local lounge has a membership plan for $200 a year and you get 24/7 access to the lounge with their key card... Kind of awesome


My local shop has the same kind of deal. However, they also have a public lounge with a few tables and a TV where anyone can sit down and enjoy a cigar. I love it there.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

There's is pretty much public too but you need to purchase your cigar their to enjoy the lounge and there selection is very very small. I'm considering paying the money and using the lounge whenever. With a crazy retail work schedule and cold winters a 24/7 lounge sounds awesome


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

It's actually -15 celsius in Montreal. Can't smoke outside. So I got the authorization to smoke under the kitchen fan


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, that's unfortunate. The Tinder Box is my local shop. It's just a five minute drive from my house and they have the largest walk in humidor in Arizona. Their selection is very nice and there have only been a few times where they didn't have what I was looking for. 

The owner has had no problem with me walking in with my own cigar and enjoying it there with him and others. I do frequent the shop fairly often though, so that may have something to do with it. They are all good people who work there.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

vink said:


> It's actually -15 celsius in Montreal. Can't smoke outside. So I got the authorization to smoke under the kitchen fan


 So that's around 5 degrees Fahrenheit. You could smoke outside, it just wouldn't be very pleasant .

The coldest I've felt was when we were leaving Colorado a few weeks ago. It was -3 degrees Fahrenheit in the early morning. Yeah..... I'll stick to Phoenix weather.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I used to just go to the B&M for a smoke when its too cold out, but I just finished my smoking room in the basement and had my first herf the other day. It works like a charm and you can't smell anything outside the room, so I will be spending most of the winter in there.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

last night here in GA it was pretty cold(for us) and windy. I stood on the porch and smoked my pipe for a few, the wife came out and said get inside...she let me smoke while watching TV, she likes the smell.


----------



## slevy007 (Apr 14, 2005)

For me, I just got a membership at the Cigar Republic (Old Atlantic Cigar, before they moved shipping ops to PA) in Elmsford, NY. Give great member prices on sticks, first pick on rare stuff with good prices on top.. your own humi.. 24/7 access. 5 Flat screens.. Included draft beer, and whatever liquor behind the bar... First priority over cigar events, like the limited Viaje event.. etc... Good place, with great regular members too. Frequent UFC, PPV fights being ordered, etc.. Highly recommended if you are in the area, and have a couple of extra bucks for a yearly membership... Entirely worth it though


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

This is my wife smoking when she thinks it's too cold. Reminder. It was 65 degrees so she was freezing.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Same place I do when it's warm. The living room. My girlfriend rules! :dude:


Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Garage for me. My wife hooked me up with some nice furniture and a heater. 

I just sit out there with my cigar, cup of coffee, and laptop. Pretty damn nice compared to my freezing cold back deck...


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

I also live in CT, Norwalk and until last year I took many winter "cigar cruises" in my car. Last year I joined a cigar club in Stamford, The Stamford Cigar Lounge. Three beautifully appointed rooms with about a dozen large screen TV's & genial host as well as cool guys to herf with. It's worth a trip. Where do you live in CT?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Where? In the cold man! In the cold...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It rarely gets too cold here in San Antonio, especially if I crank up the propane heater (and the fire pit on the weekends) on the back patio. However, on those rare days when my weak, thin blood can't handle the cold, I go to the garage. I have a stadium chair out there that I unfold, and I sit with my feet kicked up and the iPad tuned to Puff. Once I get to the nub (or the end of my pipe), I open up the garage door as well as the back door to create a draft and air everything out for a few cold minutes...


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I live in Pa. and it does get cold here. However I am lucky so I retire to my Florida room, where I have a TV, table, recliner, and a portable heater that keeps the temp at about 65*.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been forced to smoke at my B&M. However I am waiting on a friend of mine to get his outdoor heat lamp. I enjoy smoking outdoors more than inside so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

> I live in Pa. and it does get cold here. However I am lucky so I retire to my Florida room, where I have a TV, table, recliner, and a portable heater that keeps the temp at about 65*.


John, I see you're close to Norristown area of SE PA. It is a little warmer where you are than where I am, but its still PA! It gets cold in the north this time of year.

I don't have a large enough house that I could dedicate a room to smoke cigars and relax. I don't have a basement, so that leaves that out too. During the winter months, I don't smoke while I'm home. During warmer months I sit on my front steps, puff away, and enjoy the night air. Smoke gets into drapes, carpet, everything. I don't want my small abode to smell like stale cigar smoke.

During the cold weather months, I go to my American Legion Post to hang out, sip a beer or a diet Pepsi, and smoke a cigar or two while I'm there. Being that it is a private club, we don't have to follow the stupid anti-smoking laws that public bar/restaurants have to follow. :noidea:

Cheers!

Mike T.


----------



## bill8991 (Aug 6, 2010)

We're fortunate in Alexandria, VA to have a cool blues bar/lounge that is somehow exempt from the smoking laws and is cigar-friendly as well (and, it's next to a great B&M), and I'm lucky to live a couple blocks from it. So that's where I usualy go to beat the sometimes-cold winters we have here. 

If not there, my attic "office" with door closed and window open.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, yeah you are in the freezer where you are. We have been fairly lucky so far this year down my way.

Maybe we will cross paths and enjoy a stick some day.:smile:


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I got the fiance to bundle up with me last night and head out for a smoke, it was in the low 30's so it wasn't bad at all, she hates the cigars but I actually got her to take a puff of mine  She still hated it lmao.

@ Zackly: Bristol, no where near Stamford or Norwalk.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

> by JGM1129:
> 
> Mike, yeah you are in the freezer where you are. We have been fairly lucky so far this year down my way.
> 
> Maybe we will cross paths and enjoy a stick some day.:smile:


Yep, it was 5 degrees on Monday night. Add in the wind, which was blowing pretty well that night, it was bone chilling. That was a great night to stay home. We're getting warmer weather the last part of this week so at least we get a break from the heating bills.

There are a few more BOTL in PA which are within driving distance, although you're further away than others that hang on this site. With my job situation (or lack there of) I don't venture out of my immediate area very much.

Cheers!

Mike T.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

How about the weather today!? 65°… amazing


----------



## xocindylynn (Oct 25, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> How about the weather today!? 65°&#8230; amazing


It's great, outside now smoking one. Jealous? 
haha it's now 54 but still amazing! Hoodie and sweatpants- only could be better if you weren't at work!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

If it's not super cold, I will light my outside fireplace and smoke. If it's really cold, I will smoke in my garage with the door open or just smoke in my truck on the way to/from work


----------



## Jack Howard (May 26, 2010)

Oliva said:


> I take a 25 minutes to Club Stogie in downtown Montreal! Amazing cigar lounge!


Huh. I had kind of assumed smoking lounges were gone across Canada. It does my heart good to see that something survived! Hmmm, I may have to try justifying a business trip to Montreal.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Jack Howard said:


> Huh. I had kind of assumed smoking lounges were gone across Canada. It does my heart good to see that something survived! Hmmm, I may have to try justifying a business trip to Montreal.


I believe some may have been grandfathered, as in being in place before the ban, but they have to meet specific guidelines to stay open.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

It's not too cold here but it does get windy, so i just smoke in the garage while browsing on the laptop.


----------

